# Does it Make Me A Bad Person?



## Too Old To Work (Sep 15, 2010)

Because I suggested that we should call our bariatric ambulance "Bock's Car"? 

If you have to Google that, your eduction in history was sadly deficient.


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 15, 2010)

when a "bus" won't do, why not?


----------



## firecoins (Sep 15, 2010)

I had to google it.  WHy would I know a b-29 was called a Bock's car?


----------



## Too Old To Work (Sep 15, 2010)

firecoins said:


> I had to google it.  WHy would I know a b-29 was called a Bock's car?



Because of the significance of what it did. Just as you should know the name Enola Gay.


----------



## Motojunkie (Sep 15, 2010)

I would think people who like history would probably be more apt to know it than the average person. I love history so I knew it, but it's a kind of a little known fact.

For those who don't get it, Bock's Car dropped the second atomic bomb on Japan and the scientists nick-named the bomb "fat man" because it looked like a 10 foot wide egg.

I think it's hilarious and would be really funny because most people wouldn't know what it meant.


----------



## firetender (Sep 15, 2010)

To most of the folks here, WWII is a very distant memory, limited to a couple days mention in school. When I was half my age, every year they'd tramp out less and less of the last remaining Veterans of WW1. All I saw was these old guys, hobbling down the street for something that was a big "So what?" for me. To be honest, I'm just NOW getting an interest in WWII! (born  in 1951). Hell, a forty pound monitor/defibrillator is something the guys/gals can barely picture outside of a museum, God(dess) Bless 'em!


----------



## firecoins (Sep 15, 2010)

Too Old To Work said:


> Because of the significance of what it did. Just as you should know the name Enola Gay.



I now the know the enola gay. I don't need to know more than the B-29.

I nicknamed the 2nd a-bomb the bomb that hit Nagasaki because it hit Nagasaki.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 15, 2010)

Motojunkie said:


> I think it's hilarious and would be really funny because most people wouldn't know what it meant.



And think how offensive it would be if they knew or if they too used google.  Very unprofessional.


----------



## Motojunkie (Sep 15, 2010)

I never said patients would know


----------



## EMS49393 (Sep 15, 2010)

As a person currently working a degree in history, there are many different types of history specializations, just as there are many medical specializations.

My husband is very into military history and history from the American Civil War to present.  He knew the bock thing straight away.

I'm pursuing Tudor Studies.  I had no idea regarding your reference.

Now that I know, it's probably not terribly polite to nickname the bariatric truck with that name.  Those patients have it bad enough without the extra humiliation.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 16, 2010)

To answer the question in the OP, no.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 16, 2010)

Too Old To Work said:


> Because of the significance of what it did. Just as you should know the name Enola Gay.



Yeah, I guess I'm another horrible uneducated ignoramus too. Sorry, I know about Hiroshima and Nagaski, and even know of the Enola Gay, but I don't tend to retain every relatively useless piece of information I hear. Honestly, granted I never get on Jeopardy, I'm sure I could easily live my entire life without consquence without knowing the specific name of the aircraft that dropped Fat Man.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 16, 2010)

If I were a huge man, I'd probably feel a bit uneasy about riding around in "Bock's Car"... precisely because they _dropped_ the Fat Man...

Come to think about it, I don't think I'd want to ride in any ambulance named "Bock's Car" because I don't want to be _dropped_... no matter my size!


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't tend to make jokes about Nagasaki. I feel it is a huge blight in our history and the damage we did to Japan the  makes 9/11s death count seem small.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 16, 2010)

Sure it does, looks like Brown will be having some company in hell


----------



## medic417 (Sep 16, 2010)

Motojunkie said:


> I would think people who like history would probably be more apt to know it than the average person. I love history so I knew it, but it's a kind of a little known fact.
> 
> For those who don't get it, Bock's Car dropped the second atomic bomb on Japan and the scientists nick-named the bomb "fat man" because it looked like a 10 foot wide egg.
> 
> I think it's hilarious and would be really funny because most people wouldn't know what it meant.





Motojunkie said:


> I never said patients would know



So who are the people?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 16, 2010)

Too Old To Work said:


> Because I suggested that we should call our bariatric ambulance "Bock's Car"?



Yes it makes you a bad person because you are making fun of your patients.


----------



## firetender (Sep 17, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Yes it makes you a bad person because you are making fun of your patients.



Too obscure to have any judgment on it except the joke bombed.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 17, 2010)

medic417 said:


> And think how offensive it would be if they knew or if they too used google.  Very unprofessional.



Something I have noticed using our bariatric ambulance is that someone always manages to be offended by something. We had a patient who was offended we used it for him, and he was large enough we had to, we could not have used a regular ambulance. We've had family upset we use it, we've had patients upset that we use the large slider sheet (tarp) with handles. We've had people get upset when an extra fire truck shows up for man power. 

I think in some cases no matter how professional and respectful you are, some people are going to be upset that they aren't being treated exactly how a smaller person would. 



firetender said:


> Too obscure to have any judgment on it except the joke bombed.



I really hope that was an unintentional pun.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 18, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> I don't tend to make jokes about Nagasaki. I feel it is a huge blight in our history and the damage we did to Japan the  makes 9/11s death count seem small.


While we did HUGE damage to Japan with the two bombings, and had the bomb that was dropped over Nagasaki actually hit it's intended target, yes, the loss of life would have been even bigger. Compare that to the casualties that would have occurred had the US invaded. US casualties alone were estimated at 1 million... and the loss to the Japanese would have been far worse. 

Neither is a joke. IMHO, dropping BOTH bombs is not a blight on US history. While doing it was terrible, not doing it would have been worse. Far, far worse. 

The decision to do that, I wouldn't wish that on anyone. Personally, I hope that nobody ever has to make such a decision. Ever.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 18, 2010)

Aidey said:


> Something I have noticed using our bariatric ambulance is that someone always manages to be offended by something. We had a patient who was offended we used it for him, and he was large enough we had to, we could not have used a regular ambulance. We've had family upset we use it, we've had patients upset that we use the large slider sheet (tarp) with handles. We've had people get upset when an extra fire truck shows up for man power.
> 
> I think in some cases no matter how professional and respectful you are, some people are going to be upset that they aren't being treated exactly how a smaller person would.



I understand that and if we did everything right we were not unprofessional.  But we should not try and make fun of patients even with code words.  Then they have a right to be offended and we actually then prove to be the stereotypical screw up that is often displayed on TV as being a Paramedic or emt.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 18, 2010)

Too Old To Work said:


> Because of the significance of what it did. Just as you should know the name Enola Gay.



I knew Enola Gay, but apparently my history teacher only had time to teach about the annihilation of one Japanese city.  I'd never heard of Bock's Car.

I'd also hate to drop a fat man.  It was bad enough dropping a tiny little old lady with no legs.  Worse yet if you can't pick them up again.


----------

